# Things On Axmen That Really Happen--Name It Here.



## slowp (Dec 20, 2010)

OK, Here's your chance to be observant. If you see something that really does commonly happen, post it here. I'll start.

In this area, cutting units are thrown together by committee, or courts. So, we have the problem that the Rygaards had last night, poor lift, and no tree to rig an intermediate support, or jack. This means less payload and sometimes the carriage does get hung up. So I'm calling that situation REAL. 
I even have a pikcher.






Next? :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## Woodcutteranon (Dec 20, 2010)

A conveniently placed camera focused on the hitch of Logzilla's trailer conveniently catches footage of the trailer conveniently coming loose from the hitch while going down the highway.

Not real...staged.


----------



## slowp (Dec 20, 2010)

Woodcutteranon said:


> A conveniently placed camera focused on the hitch of Logzilla's trailer conveniently catches footage of the trailer conveniently coming loose from the hitch while going down the highway.
> 
> Not real...staged.



That is not the purpose of this thread. Post REAL things. I know it is hard to do, but we can try....


----------



## caotropheus (Dec 20, 2010)

Collins from Florida seems to be careful to avoid recovering from the bottom of the river types of wood not allowed by the law.


----------



## chucker (Dec 20, 2010)

saw operators always draging their long bars through the mud and sand.... throwing their saws with out respect to the equipment that makes their living??? with a long bar after the felling cut and the pull out not seting the chain break before seting the saws tip toward the ground!!! thats the first and last mistake of an inexperianced feller, or short lived!! want more ?? what they need is a safty officer!! lol


----------



## 04ultra (Dec 20, 2010)

Pihl has a chick working for them.......






.


----------



## Cummins00 (Dec 20, 2010)

slowp said:


> OK, Here's your chance to be observant. If you see something that really does commonly happen, post it here. I'll start.
> 
> In this area, cutting units are thrown together by committee, or courts. So, we have the problem that the Rygaards had last night, poor lift, and no tree to rig an intermediate support, or jack. This means less payload and sometimes the carriage does get hung up. So I'm calling that situation REAL.
> I even have a pikcher.
> ...



When they were scouting the unit anyone cruising with a decent amount of know-how would notice the steepness of the terrain. Craig apparently logged the same section before, and nobody thought about the poor lift prior to falling all the tree's? You can rig an intermediate support from a long ways away, and I mean long ways if you do it correctly. We send people to something called rigging training to avoid these situations in the first place. Gabe and Craig apparently did the scouting, then they blame the yarder op. for poor decisions when he is faced with downhill logging, a limp skyline, and a new machine. They asked for this, if it isn't right you reset, end of story. You don't continue running something when you KNOW it isn't working and you KNOW your operator doesn't feel safe. Owners complain about production alot, granted, but you get a serious injury or a death because you wanted to get a couple initial turns out faster and were too lazy to reset which would in effect even yield BETTER production in the end. They claim to have "everything" invested in this .. everything but their brain.


----------



## 2dogs (Dec 21, 2010)

Alaska. The guy that quit was yelled at for slowing production. He was falling a hazard tree next to the skyline. This is primary safety falling hazards in the work area before work starts. And he got yelled at. It seemed real, I don't really know. I also don't quite know why he didn't fall the hazard rather than just top it. The continuity was not there for me.


----------



## caotropheus (Dec 21, 2010)

04ultra said:


> Pihl has a chick working for them.......



Indeed the best good looking character I've seen so far on the show


----------



## porch monkey (Dec 21, 2010)

slowp said:


> OK, Here's your chance to be observant. If you see something that really does commonly happen, post it here.


Something that REALLY happens in the real world is that there are plenty of tough girls and lotsa times those girls can make guys look like pussies. It might not have happened on that show YET...but I predict that it wont be long


----------



## D&B Mack (Dec 21, 2010)

slowp said:


> Things On Axmen That Really Happen--Name It Here.
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...



If you don't hook a trailer up, it will fall off... :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## deerehunter (Dec 21, 2010)

*trailer*

good thing there was a camera on the trailer tongue, under the truck, on the tailgate, inside the right rear wheel, and everywhere in between to "catch the trailer coming off" and to "catch the son not latching it correctly"


----------



## tomsteve (Dec 21, 2010)

deerehunter said:


> good thing there was a camera on the trailer tongue, under the truck, on the tailgate, inside the right rear wheel, and everywhere in between to "catch the trailer coming off" and to "catch the son not latching it correctly"



since the old man didnt go ballistic, i think that was a set up. i dont see why he drove all that way to log on the suwanee river when i recall him saying there we logs in the river he was on worth thousands. another set up??? paid for by the supporters of the show. it happpens on all reality shows.
so, reality... in someones mind??


----------



## D&B Mack (Dec 21, 2010)

was it me, or did his truck change colors from one shot to the next? (Jimmy)


----------



## Gologit (Dec 21, 2010)

Things that happen on AxeMen that really happen in the woods? There's some...not much, but some.

1. Falling down. That happens. It happens to some people a _lot._

2. Bees. Bee stings are just part of the job.

3. Working in the slash. Ever notice how deep and tangled some of that stuff 
is?

4. Setting chokers on steep ground.

5. Getting dirty. 

6. Wearing the same clothes for days at a time.

7. Equipment breakdowns.

8. Grouchy equipment operators...but they don't scream at people.

9. Grouchy fallers...they just don't talk to you if they don't have to.

10. Grouchy bosses...they just sit in their pickups looking pissed off.

11. Greasy machinery.

12. Rusty machinery.

13. Moving the machinery from place to place. This is constant...we're
always working ourselves out of a job.

14. Rain. 

15. Mud.

This is all pretty basic stuff and I'm sure most people can figure it out.

What I'd like to see is a thread on things that happen in the woods that AxeMen never shows. There's a lot of that.


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Dec 21, 2010)

D&B Mack said:


> was it me, or did his truck change colors from one shot to the next? (Jimmy)



You mean from red to gold?


----------



## D&B Mack (Dec 21, 2010)

Meadow Beaver said:


> You mean from red to gold?



can't remember exactly, just noticed it in a later shot and was thinking back. Pretty sure when they originally showed Jimmy by himself, then showed with James Jr., the trucks were different colors.


----------



## Hammer289 (Dec 21, 2010)

D&B Mack said:


> was it me, or did his truck change colors from one shot to the next? (Jimmy)


 and it changed from last year too....for someone not makin much money last year how did he end up with a brand new ram??? somethin aint right


----------



## slowp (Dec 21, 2010)

Looks like it is a pickup of many colors. It started out yellow and then when they launched the boat, it was gray. Interesting.


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Dec 21, 2010)

slowp said:


> Looks like it is a pickup of many colors. It started out yellow and then when they launched the boat, it was gray. Interesting.



It's probably a custom chameleon paint job.


----------



## banshee67 (Dec 21, 2010)

i noticed that with the truck.. they showed one clip with jimmy and the kid following a yellow ram that had aftermarket light racks and a headache rack , towing their "hogzilla" boat... then next thing you know. the yellow truck is gone, and the boat is on the back of his goldish colored ram again with him and his son in it.. what the hell is going on 

obviously stuff like the trailer coming off the hitch is staged... remember people its a TV SHOW, they cant just follow these 4-5 different companies around 24/7 for a year straight to get some footage of some drama, they have to make it happen when they are there, its TV !

just like the swamp loggers and bobby goodson everyone loves so much.. do you think all those machines all break that much in the same day/week!? cmon.. if thats how his company really ran, its doubtfull hes still be in business or alive from the stress of 10 breakdowns a day.. they wouldnt get anything done.. axe man revolves around yelling and drama, and swamp loggers revolves around machines breaking, constantly, its tv


----------



## ridgerunner97 (Dec 21, 2010)

I believe Bobby's equipment breakin a hell of a lot more than I buy the drama axemen is dishing out. You run that equipment in a swamp under those conditions you'd be amazed at the #### that breaks. It carries over into the offroad world, we run the Jeeps every weekend, you run em the sand, mud, dirt, deep water. Number one killer of bearings, seals, ujoints, all that happy horse #### is water, mud, sand, and grit. I don't doubt his equipment is breaking alot. Its all older model stuff.


----------



## thechknhwk (Dec 22, 2010)

ridgerunner97 said:


> I believe Bobby's equipment breakin a hell of a lot more than I buy the drama axemen is dishing out. You run that equipment in a swamp under those conditions you'd be amazed at the #### that breaks. It carries over into the offroad world, we run the Jeeps every weekend, you run em the sand, mud, dirt, deep water. Number one killer of bearings, seals, ujoints, all that happy horse #### is water, mud, sand, and grit. I don't doubt his equipment is breaking alot. Its all older model stuff.



He's got a new tigercat comin tho... sorry OT.


----------



## banshee67 (Dec 22, 2010)

i definitely believe that his machinery breaks a lot, no doubt with what they are doing to it, but do you really think the camera crew just happens to be there for EVERY SINGLE BREAKDOWN?
sometimes an hour long (40 mins without commercials) show will consist of basically about 5-6 catastrophic failures, either that film crew just has great timing.. or its set up.
on the other hand, if that much stuff breaks when the film crew is there.. imagine how much more breaks when they arnt there? i just dont buy that its 100% reality, no way.. they have to create some "action" for the show, and their version of action seems to be everything breaking constantly


----------



## MNTAINGAL23 (Dec 22, 2010)

tomsteve said:


> since the old man didnt go ballistic, i think that was a set up. i dont see why he drove all that way to log on the suwanee river when i recall him saying there we logs in the river he was on worth thousands. another set up??? paid for by the supporters of the show. it happpens on all reality shows.
> so, reality... in someones mind??



Uh yeah, about that, he got busted for not having permits to log on the river. I think he had to pay some fines too.
The truck color probably changed because he wrecked the other ones:hmm3grin2orange:
Maybe he forgot to hitch the trailer for real and then they decided to film an "incident".


----------



## ridgerunner97 (Dec 23, 2010)

thechknhwk said:


> He's got a new tigercat comin tho... sorry OT.



LOL he needs it for sure! I agree its not all 100% breakdowns like that all the time, but I bet that the frequency is pretty high that there is a breakdown. They play them all up as catastrophe's when some are just minor setbacks or headaches. Reality TV/Logging FTW!!! I'd rather watch a logging documentary than a reality show on it, however most of america is about the drama


----------



## wendell (Dec 23, 2010)

MNTAINGAL23 said:


> Maybe he forgot to hitch the trailer for real and then they decided to film an "incident".



No, it was all staged. I'm just watching it now and they definitely made sure there was a clear shot of the hitch sitting on top of the ball, instead of around it. The second I saw it I knew what was going to happen and then all the cameras confirmed it was completely set up.


----------



## bobsreturn (Dec 24, 2010)

*axeman river logging*

hard yellin river logging goes on ramp with station wagon and no safety chain .drops hitch . tows out with a pickup . love the outboard ,no cover yet runs now and then . like the son ,they sure do it hard though . cheers from auz


----------



## logdog (Dec 26, 2010)

There's probably over a thousand hours of camera footage each season and those sitting in the editing room probably never saw the job sites.
I know for sure that some of the fights and arguments were staged.


----------



## 2dogs (Dec 27, 2010)

The Papac guys were talking about how bad the tail hold stump is. The stump and block they showed looked more like a haulback block. Yeah they were yarding uphill but the line was small and running fast. They yarded a 2000lb turn which is pretty small and "the stump" held. I have only worked a yarder side a few times but the tailhold is everything. What did I miss? No good tailhold stump, no twisters or secondary anchors, no sense.


----------



## slowp (Dec 27, 2010)

2dogs said:


> The Papac guys were talking about how bad the tail hold stump is. The stump and block they showed looked more like a haulback block. Yeah they were yarding uphill but the line was small and running fast. They yarded a 2000lb turn which is pretty small and "the stump" held. I have only worked a yarder side a few times but the tailhold is everything. What did I miss? No good tailhold stump, no twisters or secondary anchors, no sense.



They were moving the camera shots around too fast, but I thought they had a high lead setting going. Did I see butt rigging? Or were they messing up with the editing again? 

A saying around here was that Alaska typically inherited the old, outdated equipment from the PNW.


----------



## 2dogs (Dec 27, 2010)

slowp said:


> They were moving the camera shots around too fast, but I thought they had a high lead setting going. Did I see butt rigging? Or were they messing up with the editing again?
> 
> A saying around here was that Alaska typically inherited the old, outdated equipment from the PNW.



Could be. I thought it was a straight yarding operation. Goes to show how facts don't make a difference to the editors.


----------



## Cliniford (Dec 28, 2010)

To try and get more back on original topic---- Pulling logs downhill like the rygaards is in fact more dangerous and "is" compounded by new and unfamiliar equipment. That is why the vast majority of times logs are pulled uphill to use gravity for your "brakes".


----------



## Fronty Owner (Jan 2, 2011)

caotropheus said:


> Indeed the best good looking character I've seen so far on the show


I would have to see her after a shower to say for sure... she's kinda rough looking.



Hammer289 said:


> and it changed from last year too....for someone not makin much money last year how did he end up with a brand new ram??? somethin aint right


 
Im really surprised he isn't in a ford. Maybe the dodge was a rental or something.


----------



## slowp (Jan 5, 2011)

Fronty Owner said:


> I would have to see her after a shower to say for sure... she's kinda rough looking.
> .



Well, I'm sure she'll start putting on makeup to make you guys feel better.

Another real situation was mentioned. Finding calk boots in sizes smaller than men's 7. I can find rubber calks in my size, but have to have the leather one's made. That can take a while to get. My last pair took six months from measuring to picking up. I think the Wescos were a mere two or three months. 

If she's working in too big of boots, she's doing very well.


----------



## Cedarkerf (Jan 5, 2011)

yeaaa Pattys back.


----------



## Gologit (Jan 5, 2011)

slowp said:


> Well, I'm sure she'll start putting on makeup to make you guys feel better.
> 
> Another real situation was mentioned. Finding calk boots in sizes smaller than men's 7. I can find rubber calks in my size, but have to have the leather one's made. That can take a while to get. My last pair took six months from measuring to picking up. I think the Wescos were a mere two or three months.
> 
> If she's working in too big of boots, she's doing very well.


 
LOL...as deep as some of that slash is maybe the big boots are the only thing holding her up. It looks like she's doing okay to me.


----------



## forestryworks (Jan 5, 2011)

04ultra said:


> Pihl has a chick working for them.......


 
I'd set chokers with her any day.


----------



## slowp (Jan 5, 2011)

I could have sent her my blown out Wescos if only I had known! 

She really needs Kuliens. Compared to other brands, they make you feel like you can leap over buildings, until you trip over that hidden vine maple twig and do the once yearly (you hope) face plant. 

Oh, the face plant was a real thing that happens too.


----------



## wvlogger (Jan 31, 2011)

banshee67 said:


> i noticed that with the truck.. they showed one clip with jimmy and the kid following a yellow ram that had aftermarket light racks and a headache rack , towing their "hogzilla" boat... then next thing you know. the yellow truck is gone, and the boat is on the back of his goldish colored ram again with him and his son in it.. what the hell is going on
> 
> obviously stuff like the trailer coming off the hitch is staged... remember people its a TV SHOW, they cant just follow these 4-5 different companies around 24/7 for a year straight to get some footage of some drama, they have to make it happen when they are there, its TV !
> 
> just like the swamp loggers and bobby goodson everyone loves so much.. do you think all those machines all break that much in the same day/week!? cmon.. if thats how his company really ran, its doubtfull hes still be in business or alive from the stress of 10 breakdowns a day.. they wouldnt get anything done.. axe man revolves around yelling and drama, and swamp loggers revolves around machines breaking, constantly, its tv


 

I believe his equipment breaks that much. Hell i used to pipeline and we would break dozer's and track hoes daily from use on extreme inclines and deep nasty mud. And most of the equipment was 5 years old or newer. I also believe that it would be near impossible to stage say the final drive epically self destructing on the boggy skidder. Or the motor blowing up in the loader. That stuff just happens on old machines.


----------



## cat-face timber (Jan 31, 2011)

*True things that happen in the Log Woods*

Falling down...

The guy that fell down, that used to work for lardy. Yes that really happens, I still have the scars from falling off of a Aspen deck.


----------

